# painting electrical wires and boxes?



## brian sansone (Mar 3, 2013)

I first posted this question in the painting forum, but I think I really need electricians to chime in and give me some guidance. 

I want to spray my unfinished basement ceiling flat dark grey. 
The actual painting part i'm not worried about at all.
But... 

Can I just spray everything; ducts, ELECTRICAL wires and boxes, plumbing?


My biggest concern is the wires. Can I just spray them right along with everything else? I have regular modern plastic coated wiring along with some much older fabric wires, and even some of that romex wiring

I dont want to do ANYTHING that is not up to current building codes,
or would lower thehttp://www.diychatroom.com/# value, or would be considered damage to 
the home. . 



. 

Thanks !
Brian


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why a dark color, it's going to make it look like a cave down there.
Paints not going to have any effect on the wiring or plumbing.
But there's going to be over spray everywhere and fumes to deal with.
Remove the outlet and switch covers and wrap the outlets and switches with painters tape.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The paint won't be harmful to the wiring or boxes. Any receptacles or light sockets should be covered.


----------



## brian sansone (Mar 3, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Why a dark color, it's going to make it look like a cave down there.
> Paints not going to have any effect on the wiring or plumbing.
> But there's going to be over spray everywhere and fumes to deal with.
> Remove the outlet and switch covers and wrap the outlets and switches with painters tape.



The actual painting I will have no problem with.
I'm 100% confident in the color.
The dark will make everything go away. It will be a consistent ceiling.
Also, any dust accumulating over the years will be invisible. 
I did my showroom ceiling dark grey, with lighter walls , and an off white floor. It looks great.
If the ceiling was white, you would have a dusty dirty looking ceiling in no time at all;and it would be impossible to keep it clean & nice looking. 

After modern lighting is added, I will have a great looking old basement.

My main concern is doing something that would be considered damage to the electrical, plumbing, and HVAC.

Does anyone know about code compliance??


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Paint away. Done all the time. Ron


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Never thought about that color choice. I am going to try that thanks


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

There is no problem. Code does not address paint afaik. It's very common to do. Just mask or remove any wiring devices (receptacles, switches, lampholders, etc) so they don't get painted (you probably don't have any of these though)


----------



## Go Terps (Sep 22, 2021)

brian sansone said:


> I first posted this question in the painting forum, but I think I really need electricians to chime in and give me some guidance.
> 
> I want to spray my unfinished basement ceiling flat dark grey.
> The actual painting part i'm not worried about at all.
> ...


----------



## Go Terps (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi Brian. I just wanted to check in to see how it went. I’m about to do the same thing in mine. I am thinking I will cover electrical boxes, valves, cable boxes, copper pipe, blackand gas lines. I will paint all the wires and ducts.
I was curious if you did it yet and if you have any advice.


----------



## afjes2015 (May 21, 2015)

Go Terps
Brian has not been seen since 2015.
This post is 6 years old - in case you did not notice


----------



## seharper (Mar 17, 2020)

I've done a bit of wiring after the painters were through. So I can guide you on industry best practices. 

Don't cover up the junction boxes. Paint the hell out of the inside of them. Make sure to paint every side of all of the wires, including the grounds, so they are all the same color and cannot be identified. 

Also, put a bunch of rocks in the bottom of the junction boxes, for absolutely no reason. Paint those too.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

Good thread never die. This one has lasted 6 years.


----------

